# Medication for Bateria Bloom?



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like my 2 gallon wall FW aquarium is at the onset of a bateria bloom. This is the first time with 8 to 9 FW I had set up.

Substrate is ADA. Stock with 9 rasboras: 4 mosquiti, 5 galaxie - all from Aprils' and have not yet lost one. Also has a few peral blue shrimps from Charles - about 5 of 10 died but they are breeding.

What is the best way to treat the bateria.

Thanks,


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Gordon.

Get a bottle of Seachem Stability and dose as per a new tank. Do a 50% WC every 3 days ensuing you siphon off any bacterial mulm (as best you can). Do not run a UV sterilizer during this process. Basically you have to reseed your bacteria as a rogue species has overtaken the good nitrifying species. If you have seeded sponges filters in other tanks, you could also lightly squeeze some juice from it into your small tank. Either way you will need to have patience !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thank Stuart. Is Sechem Stability then similar to the Cycles by adding good bateria?

I just increase circulation in the tank and see if that put it in control. I saw coupel white strands over the last couple of days.

Tough for a little tank like that - but found a good little pump at Pet Smart in the state yesterday.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i have the same kind of thing in my new 5G, i have been siphoning off the white stuff ever day and reduced the feeding of my rcs to hopefully limit the nutrients. i siphon off more of the white stuff than grows back, about 15% wc before i stop, i try to do this daily yesterday i did it twice and situation is slowly improving...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Thank Stuart. Is then similar to the Cycles by adding good bateria?


Similar products. I use Nutrafin's Cycle, but I've heard Sechem Stability may in fact be better.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will try to throw some Cycle in there and see. The problem is with a small pump, the foam is tiny and therefore very little biological flitration. All it take may be just one dead shrimp somewhere I can't see to start the process.

Keep my fingers crossed for now. Throw 1/2 a tablet of Maracin II in couple days ago as well. That was all I have handy.


----------

